# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة مع عجائب الدنيا السبع

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا حلوين 



رحلتنا اليوم او رح تكون رحلة خلال سبع ايام مع عجائب الدنيا السبع و رح نبداها بالترتيب

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]واااااااااااااحد 



سور الصين العظيم 



هو سور يمتد على الحدود الشمالية والشمالية الغربية للصين (جمهورية الصين الشعبية)، من تشنهوانغتاو على خليج بحر بوهاي (البحر الأصفر) في الشرق إلى منطقة غاوتاي في مقاطعة غانسو في الغرب. تم بناء سور آخر إلى الجنوب، وامتد من منطقة بكين إلى هاندن.







تم بناء أولى الأجزاء من السور أثناء عهد حكام "تركيو صبحيو-تشانغو" كان البناء الجديد يسمح لهم بحماية مملكتهم من هجمات الشعوب الشمالية(التركية: من ترك ومنغول وتونغوز=منشوريين)، وبالأخص "شييونغنو=هيونغ-نو =الهون"، إحدى القبائل من شعب الهون التركي (راجع: أتيلا).




 قام أحد حكام أسرة "تشين"، وهو "شي هوانغدي" ببناء أغلب أجزاء السور، كان هو أيضا يخشى الحملات التي كانت تشن من قبل قبائل بدوية من السهوب الشمالية.
بعد توحيد الصين من قبل "تشين شي هوانغ" (221 ق.م) تسارعت وتيرة بناء السور، انتهت الأعمال سنة 204 ق.م، بعد أن شارك فيها أكثر من 300,000 شخص. واصلت أسرات "هان" (206 ق.م) ثم "سوي" (589-618 م) أعمال البناء. ساهمت أسرة "منغ" (1368-1644 م) في مد السور وتدعيمه، كما تم استبدال الأجزاء التي بنيت بالطين، ببناءات من الطوب. بلغ البناء طوله النهائي (6,700 كلم) وامتد بموازاة الأنهر المجاورة وتشكلت انحناءاته مع تضاريس الجبال والتلال التي يجتازها. أضيف سور الصين العظيم إلى قائمة التراث العالمي التي حددتها اليونسكو عام 1987.




تم بناء السور من الطين والحجارة، غطي جانبه الشرقي بالطوب. يبلغ عرضه 4.6 متر إلى 9.1 مترا في قاعدته (بمعدل 6 أمتار)، يصبح ضيقا في أعلاه (3.7 م). يتراوح طوله بين 3 و8 أمتار. وضعت أبراج للحراسة يبلغ طولها الإجمالي 12 مترا كل 200 متر تقريبا. تعتبر الجهة الشرقية من السور والتي تمتد على بضعة مئات من الكيلومترات أحسن الأجزاء المحفوظة، بينما لم تتبقى من الأجزاء الأخرى غير آثار بسيطة.
أن سور الصين هو المعلم الوحيد الذي بناه الإنسان ويمكن معاينته من الفضاء، كما أن رجل الفضاء الصيني "يانغ لى وى" أكد هذه المقولة، . رغم كل الجهود التي بذلها الحكام الصينيون لإنهاء بناءه، لم يقم السور بمهمته المطلوبة في الدفاع عن البلاد ضد هجمات الشعوب البدوية (البرابرة). وحدها الغزوات التي قام بها أباطرة ملوك "تشنغ"، والذين كانوا ينحدرون بدورهم من أحد هذه الشعوب، سمحت للبلاد بالتخلص من هذه التهديدات.





"إن سور الصين العظيم من ضمن العجائب العالمية السبع الجديدة ، يمثل شرفا كبيرا للصين ، إنه ليس من الآثار الصينية االرائعة فحسب، بل هو يجذب كثيرا من الزوار من كل أنحاء العالم لمشاهدة عظمته وجماله ."

إحتل سور الصين العظيم المركز الأول في قائمة العجائب العالمية السبع الجديدة بعد الإختيارات على مستوى العالم التي تمت في البرتغال في ال8 من يوليو عام 2007 . كان المواطنون الصينيون يفتخرون بهذه النتيجة معتقدين أنه ليس أثرا تاريخيا قيما للأمة الصينية فحسب، بل هو كنز نفيس من الكنوز التاريخية والثقافية البارعة لكل البشر. السيد دونغ ياو نائب رئيس جمعية الدراسات الصينية لسور الصين العظيم، أعرب عن سروره البالغ لهذه النتيجة ، مضيفا أن ذلك يعكس المكانة الهامة العظيمة لسور الصين داخل قلوب شعوب العالم . وإن مشاركة الصين في مثل هذه الإختيارات والاستقصاءات أمر ذو مغزى كبير، فذلك يمثل نشرا إعلاميا واسعا لتعريف العالم بالصين وبالثقافة الصينية العريقة. لكنه في الوقت نفسه ، عبر عن قلقه أيضا للتراخي في حماية السور العظيم الذي يواجه الإهمال والعبث البشري والتدمير الطبيعي مع مرور الأيام.

لقد أدركت الحكومة الصينية في ذلك، وقامت خلال السنوات الأخيرة بتعزيز قوة الحماية والترميم للسور العظيم وتوعية الجماهير بأهمية حماية الآثار والمحافظة عليها . والآن، بدأ معظم الزوار والسياح الذين يزورون السور العظيم ، بدأوا يهتمون بحماية هذا الأثر التاريخي وعدم الإضرار به وتنظيف البيئة المحيطة به خلال زيارتهم. كما يوجد الكثير من المتطوعين الذين يشاركون في حماية البيئة والحفاظ على الآثار في المواقع المختلفة بسور الصين العظيم . قال أحدهم لمراسلنا :

" نتجول دائما في مواقع سور الصين العظيم لجمع تلك المهملات التي يتركها بعض الزائرين . نعمل ذلك من أجل تجميل السور القديم وحتى تكون أفعالنا هذه أمثلة واضحة لأولئك السياح الذين يتركون المهملات بصورة عشوائية. لأن تنظيف البيئة وحماية الآثار واجب لكل مواطن صيني . "




أعلنت الصين قبل نهاية عام 2006 (( لوائح إدارة وحماية سور الصين العظيم )) وقد وضعت فيها إجراءات دقيقة وصارمة لحماية سور الصين العظيم . قال السيد تشانغ جي مساعد سكرتير جمعية الدراسات الصينية لسور الصين العظيم للمراسل :

" قامت مصلحة الدولة للآثار مؤخرا بقياس جديد لطول سور الصين العظيم كله بغية معرفة أحواله الواقعية بدقة ، وهذا من أجل تعزيز حمايته . وبفضل السياسات الحكومية والإجراءات الملموسة التي تقوم بها من مصلحة الدولة للآثار كان لا بد أن يكون سور الصين العظيم محميا على خير وجه ."

إن أجزاء السور العظيمة على جبل با دا لينغ وممر جو يونيغ قوان في ضواحي مدينة بكين، هي من أفضل الأجزاء المحمية بشكل جيد ، وهي من المواقع السياحية الساخنة في بكين وفي كل البلاد التي تستقبل السياح الأجانب دائما . ويلعب سور الصين العظيم في القرن الجديد أكبر دور ، إنه ليس مشروعا دفاعيا عسكريا قديما يندر مثيله في التاريخ المعماري الصيني فحسب، بل هو رمز لحضارة الأمة الصينية البارعة . وأضاف السيد دونغ ياو لمراسلنا قائلا :




" يلعب سور الصين العظيم دورا هاما من الناحيتين الروحية والمادية ، ومن الناحية الروحية، فإننا نفتخر بهذا السور العظيم كرمز لحضارة الأمة الصينية ، وذلك يشرفنا كثيرا . كما أنه يمثل بطاقة شخصية أخرى للصين تشجعنا دائما على تنشيط روح الأمة وإنعاش الوطن. ومن الناحية المادية، فهو إبداع بشري بارز ورمز لحضارات كل البشر، إنه يستقبل كل سنة أكثر من عشرة ملايين سائح صيني وأجنبي . وبصفته مزارا عالميا ساخنا، فإنه يدفع تنمية السياحة والاقتصاد المحلي، ويساعد على ربط عرى الصداقة بين الصين وشعوب الدول المختلفة ."



واليوم ، جاءت النار الأولمبية المقدسة إلى أرض الصين الواسعة، وتتوهج تحت سفح سور الصين العظيم ، مصورة بعد مرور أكثر من مائة سنة على توهجها منذ إشعالها في أثينا اليونانية. وكلنا أمنيات أن يتسع وهج هذه النار المقدسة لتغطي بنورها كل أنحاء الصين والعالم ، ولتعمم الصداقة والحب والإخاء والسلام . وأخيرا ، نتمنى نجاح أولمبياد بكين ولإحراز الرياضيين أفضل نتائج في المنافسات المختلفة .


[/align]*
[align=justify][/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]2 )



البتراااااااااااااااااء ( المدينة الوردية ) 




تعتبر البتراء من أهم المواقع الأثرية في الأردن وفي العالم لعدم وجود مثيل لها في العالم مؤخرا فازت بالمركز الثاني في المسابقة العالمية لعجائب الدنيا السبع وهي عبارة عن مدينة كاملة منحوته في الصخر الوردي اللون (ومن هنا جاء اسم بترا وتعني باللغه اليونانية الصخر)(يقابلة باللغة النبطية رقيمو) والبتراء تعرف أيضا باسم المدينة الوردية نسبة إلى لون الصخور التي شكلت بناءها، وهي مدينة أشبة ماتكون بالقلعة.
بناها الأنباط في العام 400 قبل الميلاد وجعلوا منها عاصمة لهم[1]. وعلى مقربة من المدينة يوجد جبل هارون الذي يعتقد أنه يضم قبر النبي هارون عليه السلام والينابيع السبعة التي ضرب موسى بعصاه الصخر فتفجرت. واختيرت البتراء بتاريخ7/7/2007 كواحدة من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة.




كانت البتراء عاصمة لدولة الأنباط وأهم مدن مملكتهم التي دامت ما بين 400 ق م وحتى 106 م، وقد امتدت حدودها من ساحل عسقلان في فلسطين غربا وحتى صحراء بلاد الشام شرقا.و من شمال دمشق وحتى البحر الاحمر جنوبا, شكل موقع البتراء المتوسط بين حضارات بلاد ما بين النهرين وبلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية ومصر أهمية أقتصادية فقد أمسكت دولة الأنباط بزمام التجارة بين حضارات هذه المناطق وسكانها وكانت القوافل التجارية تصل إليها محملة بالتوابل والبهارات من جنوب الجزيرة العربية والحرير من غزة ودمشق والحناء من عسقلان والزجاجيات من صور وصيدا واللؤلؤ من الخليج العربي [2].
نهاية دولة الأنباط كان على يد الرومان عندما حاصروها ومنعوا عنها مصادر المياه سنة 105 وأسموها الولاية العربية. وفي سنة 636 أصبحت البتراء تعيش على من تبقى من سكانها على الزراعة لكن الزلزال الذي أصابها سنة 746/748 وزلازل أخرى أفرغتها من أهلها.



إعادة اكتشاف الغرب للبتراء


صورة ديفيد روبرتس للبتراء رسمت عام 1839
مع بدء رحلات المستشرقين للعالم العربي في القرن التاسع عشر تم أكتشاف البتراء عام 1812 م علي يدي المستشرق السويسري يوهان لودفيج بركهارت [1] الذي تعلم اللغة العربية ودرس الإسلام في سوريا وجاء إلى البتراء مدعياَ بانة مسلم من الهند بعد أن تنكر بزي إسلامي وهدفة تقديم اضحية إلى النبي هارون وبذلك سمح لة السكان المحليون بالدخول إلى المدينة الوردية، وقد احتوى كتابه المطبوع عام 1828 والمعروف باسم رحلات في سوريا والديار المقدسة على صور للبتراء. ومن أهم الرسومات التي اشتهرت بها البتراء كانت هي الليثوغرافيا التي رسمها ديفيد روبرتس للبتراء ومنطقة وادي موسى أثناء زيارته عام 1839 والتي تجاوز عددها عشرين لوحة ليثوغرافية وقد طبع العديد منها مما أعطى البتراء شهره عالمية. ويوجد للبتراء العديد من اللوحات والصور الأخرى التي تعود للقرن التاسع عشر مما يدل على مدى الاهتمام الذي أضفاه إعادة اكتشافها على أوروبا في ذلك الوقت. من الأعمال المشهورة للبتراء لوحة فنية بالألوان المائية لمناظر البتراء للفنان شرانز حوالي 1840 وأول خارطة مخطوطة للبتراء باللغة الإنجليزية من رسم الرحالة لابودي حوالي عام 1830 وصور للبتراء تصوير فريت عام 1830 [ويبلغ عرض الخزنة 28 مترا وارتفاعها 39.5 مترا, كما يوجد العديد من التماثيل الهيكلية(بقايا جثث الأنباط)
[عدل]المواقع الأثرية داخل البتراء





المواقع الأثرية داخل البتراء

هنالك عدة أماكن مثيرة في البتراء منها





السيق.
الخزنة.
الدير.
المدرج أو المسرح.
قصر البنت.
المحكمة.
المعبد الكبير.
المذبح



دعا رئيس جمعية أصحاب الفنادق في البتراء فواز الحسنات إلى أهمية العمل على تفعيل دور الكثير من أنواع السياحات التي تزخر بها المنطقة, بالإضافة إلى السياحة التاريخية والأثرية نتيجة لما ستقوم به من دور هام في إحياء المنطقة وتحسين الواقع المعيشي للسكان فيها.
وعن المقومات السياحية التي تزخر بها البتراء, أوضح المفوض لشؤون البيئة وتنمية المجتمع في سلطة إقليم البتراء السياحي التنموي والخبير الجيولوجي الدكتور محمد الفرجات, أن منطقة إقليم البتراء تحتوي على عدد جيد من عيون المياه التي يرتبط بعضها بجوانب تاريخية وقصص التراث وأن إستغلالها سيساهم في إيجاد نوع من السياحة الطبيعية الجمالية.

وأكد الفرجات بأن المدينة تعتبر متحفا جيولوجيا وبيئة خصبة للسياحة الجيولوجية نتيجة لانتشار الطبقات الجيولوجية وبقايا الأحافير فيها إضافة إلى ظاهرة الكارست في الصخور الجيرية التي تضفي جمالية فائقة الروعة على المكان، مشيرا إلى أن أنه سيتم الاهتمام بهذا الجانب قدر الإمكان للمساهمة في زيادة مقومات الجذب السياحي للبتراء وخاصة لدى السياح القادمين من الدول الأجنبية.

وأكد الفرجات بأن مديرية الدراسات والتخطيط التابعة لسلطة الإقليم ستقوم بدراسة كل هذه الأمور وتبنيها قدر الإمكانيات وتوفر الموارد, داعيًا مقدمي الخدمات السياحية إلى ضرورة إحياء قصص التراث المختلفة وربطها بالمكان والإنسان خاصة لدى تسويق المنتجات السياحية.


[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][align=center]هدّولة انتي اروع من الروعة .. متابع بشغف ..  :SnipeR (96): 

في الواقع فإن "سور الصين العظيم" باعتقادي هو اهم العجائب السبعة ، فعلا يستحق ان يكون اعجوبة ، نفسي ازوره  :Si (26): 

صحيح توقيعك كمان روعة ..  :Emb3: [/align][/align]

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center][align=center]هدّولة انتي اروع من الروعة .. متابع بشغف .. 
> 
> في الواقع فإن "سور الصين العظيم" باعتقادي هو اهم العجائب السبعة ، فعلا يستحق ان يكون اعجوبة ، نفسي ازوره 
> 
> صحيح توقيعك كمان روعة .. [/align][/align]


هلااااااااا هدوئة 

آآآه و الله فعلا معك حئ هالسور حلو كتير  :SnipeR (71): 

يللا ان شالله بتروح شهر العسل عليه هههههههه :Doodle04: 


و بالنسبة للتوقيع فإنت الأحلى ولووووو :Si (5):  :Si (5): 

خجلتني  :Icon29:  :Icon29:   :4022039350:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هلااااااااا هدوئة 
> 
> آآآه و الله فعلا معك حئ هالسور حلو كتير 
> 
> يللا ان شالله بتروح شهر العسل عليه هههههههه
> 
> 
> و بالنسبة للتوقيع فإنت الأحلى ولووووو
> 
> خجلتني




هدّولة اتفقت انا ودنيا نروح شهر العسل ع سقف السيل  :Big Grin: 
لا ان شاء الله بنروح على مكان معتبر .. الله كريم  :Smile: 

شكرا مرة تانية .. وبانتظار البقيّة ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة الفكرة كتير  :Bl (33):

----------


## الوسادة

> حلوة الفكرة كتير



يحللي ايامك ام غمازة منورة

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]ثالثا 

تمثال المسيح الفادي





المسيح الفادي (Portuguese: Cristo Redentor)، هو تمثال ضخم على طراز فن "آرت ديكو" للسيد المسيح بمدينة ريو دي جانيرو بالبرازيل. يبلغ إرتفاع التمثال 32 متراً (125 قدماً)، ويزن 1000 طن ويقع على قمة جبل كوركوفادو (710 متراً) بالحديقة القومية لغابة تيجوكا، مطلاً على المدينة.



ويعتبر التمثال رمز قوي للمسيحية كما أنه أصبح أيقونة للمدينة. ويعد واحدا من عجائب الدنيا الحديثه





يعتبر تمثال المسيح الفادي رمزا للبرازيل كلها اليوم. وقد دشن قبل 75 عاما على جبل
كوركوفادو في ريو دو جانيرو في نهاية أعمال استمرت خمس سنوات تطلبها شق طريق
وسكة للحديد لتمكين الناس من الوصول إلى كوركوفادو الذي يرتفع عن سطح البحر 710 أمتار. وهو
من ابرز الأماكن السياحية في ريو دو جانيرو ويصل السياح إلى 8،1 مليون سائح في السنة تقريبا.

[IMG]http://www.***stockpro.com/Comp/UpperCut-RF/cri10022.JPG[/IMG]

يصل ارتفاع تمثال يسوع 38 مترًا، فوق جبل كوركوفادو حيث يطل على مدينة ريو دي جانيرو. 
وقد صمم التمثال الفنان البرازيلي هيتور دي سيلفا كوستا، وقام بتنفيذه النحات الفرنسي باول لاندويسكي، 
ويعتبر التمثال من أشهر المعالم الأثرية في العالم أجمع. وقد استغرق بناؤه خمس سنوات وكان حفل
الافتتاح في 12 أكتوبر 1931. وقد أصبح التمثال رمزًا للمدينة ويحتل مكانة متميزة في قلوب
الشعب البرازيلي الذي يستقبل الزائرين بذراعين مفتوحين.


تمثال المسيح المخلص في ريو دي جانيرو ، البرازيل منذ 1931

بني لتكريم البرازيل التمثال اصبح منذ ذلك الحين رمزا للترحيب
وغالبا ما تعتبر من العجائب الطبيعية السبع في العالم. عند قاعدته الصغيرة توجد كنيسة الروم




الكاثوليك و تعقد به الأعراس والتعميد وغيرها من الاحتفالات.يشرف النصب على جزء
من متنزه الحديقة الوطنية بوسط الغابة ، وهي اكبر الغابات في العالم.




[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]رابعا 


مدينة ماتشو بيتشو أو القلعة الضائعة





 وتعني كلمة ماتشو بيتشو باللغة الإنكية “قمة الجبل القديمة”. بنيت هذه المدينة من قبل شعب الإنكا في القرن الخامس عشر, تقع هذه المدينة في كوزكو في البيرو بين جبلين من سلسلة جبال الأنديز على ارتفاع 2340 متر فوق سطح البحر, وعلى كلا جانبيها هاوية سحيقة يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 600 متر، وأسفلها نهر أولو بانبا المتدفق ليلا ونهارا. وهي قرب نهر أوروبامبا وهي على بعد 120 كم شمال كوزكو. قامت منظمة اليونسكو بتصنيف هذه المدينة في قائمة التراث العالمي عام 1983. وهي إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة.





كان المستكشف الأمريكي هيرام بينغهام باكتشافه المهم يوم 24 يوليو 1911 عندما كان يبحث عن آثار الإنكا التي دمرها الأسبان، وبعد تسلقه لجدار جبلي محاطا بصخور كثيرة وغير واضح من الوادي وكان المدخل قد سد بزلزال قبل سنوات طويلة. رأى الجدران وهي مغطاة بالأوراق والمنازل منسقة بعناية مما دل على أن مدينة كبيرة قامت في هذا المكان. المدينة المفقودة" ماتشو بيتشو في بيرو





تلقب مدينة ماتشو بيتشو "بالمدينة المفقودة" لشعب الإنكا القديم. وتعنى الكلمة "ماتشو بيتشو" في اللغة الانكية القديمة "قمة الجبل القديمة". يبلغ ارتفاع المدينة 2280 مترا عن سطح البحر، وعلى كلا جانبيها هاوية سحيقة يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 600 متر، وأسفلها نهر أولو بانبا المتدفق ليلا ونهارا. وصنفت المدينة ضمن قائمة المناطق المقدسة القديمة العشرة في العالم بسبب بيئتها المتميزة بجوّ مقدس وسحري وإيماني.
ولا يوجد أى سجلّ مكتوب لتاريخ إنكا لأن الحضارة الانكية ما كانت لها كتابة واعتمد تسجيل التاريخ على النقل الشفوي. ويخمن بعض الناس أن شعب إنكا القديم في هذه المدينة لم يرغب في احتلال الإسبانيين للمدينة واختطاف حضارتهم الباهرة، فبقوا صامتين ولم يتكلموا عنها أبدا. والى جانب ذلك بنيت المدينة على قمة جبل محاط بغابات كثيفة، ولم يجدها الأسبانيون. واكتشف في المدينة كثير من جثامين النساء، لذلك خمن الناس أنها كانت مكانا خاصا سكنت فيه النساء. ولكن المدينة لا تبدو صالحة للسكن من حيث هيكل البنايات هناك، بل تبدو أنها كانت مكانا لتقديم القرابين أو إقامة المراسم فيه.





وفي عام 1911 اكتشف الرائد الأمريكي هيرام بينغهام أطلال مدينة ماتشو بيتشو القديمة المغطاة بغابات استوائية كثيفة. ثم بدأت ماتشو بيتشو تظهر حضارتها الرائعة رويدا رويدا أمام العالم الحديث. وفي المدينة شوارع صغيرة في ترتيب جيد، وتتميز القصور والمعابد والمعامل والحصون بخصائصها المختلفة. وبنيت كل هذه البنايات من أحجار ضخمة دون ملاط ولا غيره من المواد اللاصقة، غير أن كل الأحجار مهما كان حجمها تلتصق ببعضها التصاقا وثيقا، حتى لا يمكن إدخال شفرة حلاقة ما بين حجرين. وبفضل هذه العجبية المدهشة صنفت منظمة اليونسكو مدينة ماتشو بيتشو في قائمة "التراث العالمي" عام 1983.






وما زال تاريخ بناء مدينة ماتشو بيتشو غير معروف لدى الناس، ويتوقع البعض أنها بنيت في أواخر القرن الخامس عشر عندما وصل إمبراطور إنكا إلى ذروة مجده. وكانت هذه المدينة مكانا لتقديم القرابين والأنشطة الدينية الأخرى، وكان شعب إنكا هناك يعبد الشمس واعتبروا أن النساء بنات الشمس المقدسات.



وفي ماتشو بيتشو الكثير من الحدائق والأروقة والبنايات والقصور الفخمة، والترع وقنوات الري وبركات الاستحمام. وتربط السلالم الحجرية بين الحدائق والشوارع المختلفة الارتفاع. وقال الرائد الأمريكي هايلم بينغم إن هذه المباني الحجرية معجزة صعبة التصديق. وقال بعض الناس إنه مستحيل أن يكون شعب إنكا القديم قد بنى هذه المباني العجيبة بدون أدوات حديثة ومعارف معمارية وهندسية، فخمنوا أن الكائنات الفضائية قد نزلت إلى هذا المكان قبل آلاف السنين وبنت هذه المدينة، أو بناها إلاه الشمس وغيرهما من الحكايات الخيالية. ومهما كانت كيفية بناء مدينة ماتشو بيتشو، يدفع وجودها الناس إلى المزيد من الاكتشاف والتعرف على هذا الشعب القديم السحري والذكي.




وتلقب ماتشو بيتشو "بالحديقة المعلقة" لانها مبنية على قمة جبل شديد الانحدار. وفي أقل من خمسين سنة منذ اكتشاف أطلالها وفتحها، يزور هذه الحديقة المعلقة أكثر من نصف مليون سائح كل سنة...

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]خامسا 


هرم تشيتشين إيتزا 








هرم تشي تشن اتزا
رمز العبادة والمعرفة
يعتبر الهرم الموجود في تشي تشن إتزا الذي بني قبل 800 م بشبه جزيرة يوكاتان في المكسيك 
ابرز معالم شعب مايا فهو المركز الاقتصادي والسياسي لحضارة المايا ولا يزال
من الممكن حتى اليوم مشاهدة العديد من هياكله هرم كوكولكان ومعبد تشاك مول وقاعة الألف عمود 
وساحة لعب السجناء حيث تشير تلك الهياكل إلى الالتزام الفائق بالتصميم المعماري 
من حيث الإنشاء والمساحات الفارغة وكان الهرم نفسه آخر وأكبر معابد المايا 
وفي أعماق قلب شبه جزيرة يوكاتان تكمن مدينة شيشن-ايتزا وهي
محور حضارة مايا القديمة والمشهورة في المكسيك
"أطلال المايا"رغم إن الأثريين لا يعرفون الشيء الكثير عن 
المايا ويعتقد إنه بني حوالي القرن السابع




هرم تشيتشين إيتزا، المكسيك
خلال فترة حكم قبائل المايا في المكسيك، مثّل هرم تشيتشين إيتزا مركزا سياسيا واقتصاديا مهما للبلاد. وتضم المنطقة المحيطة بهذا الهرم العديد من الصروح الأثرية المهمة، مثل: معبد تشاك مول، وقاعة الألف عمود، وهرم كوكولكان.ويعود لحضارة كات قائمة قبل قدوم الأسبان إلى أمريكا الجنوبية. 



وهو هرمي من حيث الشكل وتحيط به المعابد والقصور والميادين الكبيرة والأسواق والحمامات والهياكل 
ويعتبر مرصد فلكي وتمتاز باللون الطبيعي للحجروزينت بالمنحوتات ورسم على جدارها لوحات 





و لم تبدأ الحفريات الأثرية في الموقع إلا في الأربعينيات ويعتبر من ابرز مباني 
هذه المدينة فقد بنيت في العام 500 قبل الميلاد شمال شبه جزيرة يوكاتان في المكسيك 
وبالإضافة إلى الهرم الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 54 مترا يعتبر المرصد الفلكي ومعبد المحاربين 
الذي يروي قصة اجتياح يوكاتان من قبل مجموعات أتت من وسط المكسيك.



وكان الشكل الهرمي قد أقيم في بلاد ما بين النهرين والمايا بالمكسيك وأمريكا الوسطى. وفي بلاد ما بين النهرين ظهرت الزقورات (الزجورات ziggurat). ولقد إكتشفت الأهرامات الجنائزية المتدرجة بإقليم التاي (الطاي Altai) بسيبيريا وترجع للقرن الرابع ق.م. وكان الرومان قد أقاموا مقابر هرمية صغيرة أشهرها هرم سيستيس Cestius (ق.م. – 12 ق.م.) بروما وقد بني من الخرسانة وواجهته مبطنة بالرخام وارتفاعه 35 مترا وفيه بداخله مقبرة.




أهرامات أمريكا الوسطى
واشتهرت أمريكا الوسطي ببناء الأهرامات المدرجة كما في حضارات المايا والإنكا والأزتك. وكانت المايا تمارس عادة التضحية فوق الأهرامات الحجرية المشيدة في ساحات الإحتفالية الدينية وكان يلحق بها سلالم مدرجة تؤدي للمعبد فوق بناية الهرم حيث يوجد المذبح، وكان يعتبر المعبد بيت راحة للإله، وكان مزخرفا بالنقش الغائر أو مرسوما بتصميمات وأشكال متقنة، وهو مغط ببلاطة حجرية رأسية منقوشة أيضا، يطلق عليها عرف السقف roof comb، وواجهة المعبد مزينة بنتواءات لأقواس حجرية corbeled arches مميزة، وكان كل قوس يشيد من الحجر، وكل حجرة كانت تمتد وراء الحجرة التي تحتها، وجانبا القوس كان يرتبطان بحجر العقد keystone فوقهما، وكان أمام المذبح يطلق دخان البخورالذي كان يحرق في مباخر فخارية.



 وكان المتعبدون يقدمون العطايا من الذرة والفاكهة وطيور الصيد والدم الذي كان المتعبد يحصل عليه بثقب شفتيه أو لسانه أو عضوه التناسلي بمخراز، وللتكريم الاسمي كان المايا يقدمون الضحايا البشرية من الأطفال والعبيد وأسرى الحرب، وكان الضحية يدهن باللون الأزرق وكان يقتل فوق قمة الهرم في إحتفالية طقوسية بضربه بالسهام حتى الموت أو بعد تكتيف (وثوق) الساعدين والساقين بينما الكاهن يشق صدره بسكين مقدس من حجر الصوان لينتزع القلب ليقدم كقربان. وكان القادة من الأسرى يقدمون كضحية بعد قتلهم بالبلط وسط مراسم من الطقوس وفي سنة 800 ق.م. بني الأولمك الهرم الأكبر حوله الأفنية، كما بنوا أهرامات صغيرة تقع على محور الشمال والجنوب (نفس المحور التي كانت تقع عليه الأهرامات الفرعونية)، وكانت قمم الأهرامات تتوج بالمعابد سواء في كوبان أو تيكال أو يوكاتان أو باليثك، وهذه كلها مدن ومراكز دينية هامة، وهذه المواقع لم تكن محصنة أو محمية، لأن البلاد كانت تعيش في سلام، وكان حولها الأفنية ليعيش فيها الكهنة وكبار رجال المدينة، ولقد بنيت الأهرامات المكسيكية في المكان المقدس على بعد 30 ميل شمال شرق مدينة نيومكسيكو، وكان يطلق الأزتك على مكان الهرم أرض الآلهة، وعمر هذه الأهرامات يقل 2000 عن أهرامات قدماء المصريين، وتتميز ببناء المعابد فوقها، وهذه الأهرامات تقع على خط واحد كالأهرامات في مصر، وهناك طريق الموتى وعلى جانبيه مقابر الملوك القدماء، وينتهي ببناية هرم القمر وارتفاعه 40 مترا، وأكبر هذه الأهرامات هرم الشمس الذي يرتفع 72 مترا وقاعدته 130 مترا لكل جانب، ويتدرج من نهاية طريق الموتى 340 مصطبة. ونحو هرم الشمس يوجد كهف يصل عمقه إلى 110 مترا ليصل تحت مركز قاعدة الهرم عكس الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة، فمشيد رأسيا بكتل حجرية مركلة فوق بعضها بطريقة هندسية. وفي بيرو بنيت الأهرامات في مطلع القرن الأول إبان الحضارة البيرونية وكانت أهرامات ضخمة متفرقة على الساحل.


[/align]*

----------


## وسام المصري

بيجنن نفسي اروح علية

----------


## mylife079

> *[align=right]2 )
> 
> 
> 
> البتراااااااااااااااااء ( المدينة الوردية ) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]وسام 

محمد 

منورين يا حلوين 


سادسا 


المدرج الدائري، إيطاليا ( مدرج كولوسيوم ) 









الكولوسيوم هو مدرج روماني عملاق في وسط مدينة روما يسع في الأصل حوالي 45000-50000 مشاهد. كانت الساحة تستخدم في قتال المصارعين (الجلادياتورز) والمسابقات الجماهيرية. تم البدء في بناءه ما بين عامي 70 و 72 بعد الميلاد تحت حكم الإمبراطور فيسباسيان وتم الانتهاء منه بشكل أساسي سنة 80 في عهد تيتوس، ولكن تمت بعض التغييرات الإضافية في عهد دوميتيان.




منذ تاريخ البدء في البناء وحتى الوقت الحاضر مر المبنى بالعديد من التطورات من حيث الاستعمال وأيضا شكل المبنى معماريا فقد كان يعتقد أن الساحة كانت مغطاة بقبة سماوية كبيرة[1]. ويعد المبنى أشهر مثال للمسارح الرومانية على هذه الشاكلة والتي تتميز بكونها كاملة الاستدارة أو بيضاوية تماما. وظل المبنى مستخدما لمده تقرب من 500 عام وسجلت أخر ألعاب أقيمت فيه في القرن السادس، بعد التاريخ التقليدي الذي يعتقد سقوط روما فيه وهو عام 476.





انشاء الكولوسيوم عام 72 بعد الميلاد ودشنه الامبراطور تيتوس الذي هدم المعبد في القدس بعد 8 سنوات من البناء فأقيمت فيه الالعاب الرياضية لمدة مائة يوم قتل خلالها خمسة الاف حيوان مفترس ونصب البحارة خياما وأشرعة على سقفه لحجب ضياء الشمس القوية عن المتفرجين أما الان فيتوافد عليه السياح من كافة بقاع الارض ويقضون ساعات طويلة من دون غطاء يحميهم من أشعة الشمس الحارقة، خلال موجة الحر الشديد هذا العام لكن ذلك لم يمنع البعض من اقامة حفلات الزواج والتقاط الصور التذكارية في بهو المدرج، أو مكان صراع العبيد أو الاسرى أو المارقين مع الوحوش الضارية.




تقول الاسطورة: مادام الكولوسيوم قائما ستبقى روما قائمة وحين تسقط روما سيسقط العالم بأسره. شيد هذا المبنى الضخم على شكل مدرج ومسرح نصف دائري في وسط العاصمة الايطالية منذ الفي سنة كأكبر شاهد على عظمة العالم القديم والإمبراطورية الرومانية. حين تتجول هذه الايام في أروقة الكولوسيوم تحس وكأن الاحجار تتكلم وتخاطبك الآثار بما مر عليها من غزاة صنعوا التاريخ. ورأيت البعض يقرأ في ساعة الغروب كتاب مرغريت يورسينار «مذكرات الامبراطور ادريانو» الذي انتصر على الملكة زنوبيا في تدمر بسورية، وتذكرت موسيقى «صنوبر روما» للموسيقار رسبيغي تصور جحافل جيوش الرومان تتقدم في الشرق والغرب لتقيم أضخم امبراطورية في الزمن القديم




وربما كان مارش النصر من اوبرا «عايدة» لفردي أنسب قطعة نستمع اليها تحت قوس قسطنطين المجاور. يعتبر الكولوسيوم تحفة هندسية لفن العمارة بمحيط دائرة تصل الى 52 مترا واستعمل فيه الحجر الجيري، وهو مؤلف من أربعة طوابق يحمل الطابق الاول اعمدة من النوع الدوري (وهو أبسط وأقدم نوع من الاعمدة في الهندسة المعمارية الاغريقية) ويليه طابق تحمله اعمدة من النوع الايوني (نسبة الى ايونيا اليونانية) ثم ترى الطابق الثالث تحمله اعمدة من النوع الكورنثي (نسبة الى كورنث في اليونان التي اشتهرت قديما بالترف والتهتك وتزدان تيجان الاعمدة بزخارف تشبه اوراق الاشجار) وله ثمانون مدخلا مثل ملاعب المدن الرياضية الحديثة أما داخله فينقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام: المسرح المدور أو مكان التنافس
والمنصة العالية
ومقاعد المتفرجين




وتنقسم حسب طبقاتهم من الاشراف وأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ وبقية أفراد الشعب. 





بدأ انشاء الكولوسيوم عام 72 بعد الميلاد ودشنه الامبراطور تيتوس الذي هدم المعبد في القدس بعد 8 سنوات من البناء فأقيمت فيه الالعاب الرياضية لمدة مائة يوم قتل خلالها خمسة الاف حيوان مفترس ونصب البحارة خياما وأشرعة على سقفه لحجب ضياء الشمس القوية عن المتفرجين أما الان فيتوافد عليه السياح من كافة بقاع الارض ويقضون ساعات طويلة من دون غطاء يحميهم من أشعة الشمس الحارقة، خلال موجة الحر الشديد هذا العام لكن ذلك لم يمنع البعض من اقامة حفلات الزواج والتقاط الصور التذكارية في بهو المدرج، أو مكان صراع العبيد أو الاسرى أو المارقين مع الوحوش الضارية.




بعد تحطم جزء من الكولوسيوم اثر هزة أرضية عنيفة في القرون الوسطى استخدم امراء عصر النهضة قسما من حجارة المدرج لبناء قصورهم العامرة مثل باباريني الذي تحول الى متحف الان وفرنيزي الذي استولى عليه نابليون ليصبح مقر السفارة الفرنسية.

أقيمت في السنوات الاخيرة عدة حفلات موسيقية لاشهر الفنانين العالميين في باحة المدرج مثل بول ماكارتني من فريق البيتلز، لكن أنصار البيئة احتجوا على افساد أهم الاثار التاريخية من قبل الجمهور فخفت تلك الحفلات أخيرا ولا شك أن قضاء لحظات شاعرية في باحة الكولوسيوم تحت ضوء القمر المكتمل في الليالي الصافية، هي أروع دقائق للعودة في الزمان الى ألفي سنة وكأنك تعيش الاسطورة بكل أبعادها التاريخية.


[/align]*

----------


## كوكو

[gdwl]وسادة انتي شو ما كتبتي بطلع ممتاز فت شو بدي اعلق 
والله محتارة [/gdwl]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]تسلمي كوكو نورتي حبيبتي الموضوع 


و هلأ سابعا 


و أخيرا 


تاج محل 





ضريح رائع الصنع، أنيق العمارة، بأجرا، بأوتار برادش، بالهند. يعتبر من أجمل نماذج طرز العمارة الإسلامية بالهند. شيده الملك شاه جهان (1630 – 1648 ؟) ليضم رفات زوجه أرجمند مانوبيكم التي تدله في عشقها. وكلمة تاج محل محرفة عن الاسم الذي كانت تحمله الأميرة، وهو ممتاز محل. وضع تصميمه المهندس المعروف بالأستاذ عيسى، الذي اختلف في أصله وجنسه. شيد بالمرمر الأبيض المجلوب من جدهابور على مصطبة يغطى سطحها بالمرمر الأبيض، وأقيمت عند كل زاوية من زوايا المصطبة مئذنة متناسقة الأجزاء ارتفاعها 37 م. يحيط بدائر كل منها ثلاث شرفات، وفي وسط المصطبة يرتفع الضريح في شكل رباعي، وتشغل الجزء الأوسط من البناية القبة الرئيسية، وقطرها 17 م. وارتفاعها 22.5 م. ولكل من واجهات البناية الأربع مدخل عال مغطى بعقد، وتحت القبة الكبرى التي تعلو وسط البناية ضريح الأميرة، وإلى جانبه ضريح زوجها، وكلاهما مزخرف بالنقوش الكتابية.


هو معلم معماري هندي يقع في آكرا ، يعتبر من أكبر الشواهد على الفنون والعمارة في العهد المغولي. 
شيد الضريح تخليد لذكرى " أرجونمد بانو باكام " والتي اشتهرت بلقب " ممتاز محل " الزوجة المحظية لدى السلطان " شاه جهان " .. توفيت سنة 1631 م بالقرب من زوجها ، أثناء إحدى الحملات العسكرية .
قامت منظة اليونسكو بإدراج المعلم في قائمة التراث الثقافي العالمي.


تطلب الأمر عشرين سنة وتجنيد أزيد من عشرين ألف رجل لبناء هذا المعلم الفريد .. يبلغ ارتفاع الضريح ( المبنى الرئيسي ) 73 م ، نقشت عليه آيات قرآنية ، وبعض الرسومات البارزة والتي تعتبر مرجعا للدراسية فن الرسم في الهند أثناء العهد المغولي . 
ينتصب الضريح على منصة مربعة ، وعلى كل جانب منها منارة دائرية .. إلى يمينه شيّد مسجد صغير ، وإلى اليسار ينتصب مبنى يقال له " جواب " أوجد لإحداث توازن ( مع المسجد ) في الشكل العام للضريح .



يتم الولوج إلى الضريح بعد العبور على الحدائق الواقعة داخل مساحة مطوقة تتخللها بوابة كبيرة .. جمعت المساجد والأضرحة الأخرى - للزوجات الأقل حظا - بالقرب من المكان.. يتواجد النصبين التذكاريين لكل من " ممتاز محل " و " شاه جهان " ت ( 1666 م ) في قاعة ثمانية الأضلاع ، أنجزت النقوش التى تتواجد عليهما بطريقة متقنة ، وتمت إحاطتهما بستائر مخرومة ومطعمة بالمرمر والأحجار الكريمة .




لا يعرف بالضبط صاحب هذه العمل ، إلا أنه يرجح أن يكون المهندس المعماري " أستاذ عيسى " ( من أصول تركية أو فارسية ) إلى جانب خان رومي الذي أشرف على أعمل بناء القبة ، و " رانمال " الذي قام بتخطيط الحدائق .


وهذه صورة أخرى من صور تــاج محــل 




يقع تاج محل على ضواحي مدينة آغرا بالهند، على الضفة الجنوبية من نهر جُمنة، الإمبراطور المغولي شاه جهان تخليداً لذكرى زوجته «ممتاز محل» التي تُوفيت بعد أن جاءها المخاض. يقع وسط حديقة ذات برك ونوافير، ويعتبر أحد أروع آثار فن العمارة الإسلامية. وقد استغرق إنجازه اثنتين وعشرين سنة، ابتداء من عام 1632، واشتغل في تشييده أكثر من عشرين ألف عامل. ويُقال إنه كلّف خزانة شاه جهان أربعين مليون روبية.


تم تزويد المبنى بثلاث بوابات رئيسية، وبالدخول عبر بوابة التاج الهائلة المبنية من الحجر الرملي الأحمر، يظهرعلى يمين البوابة غرف العمال والمهندسين الذين بنوا المكان، وفي أعلى البوابة الضخمة تطل اثنتان وعشرون (22) قبة صغيرة تشير لعدد السنوات التي استغرقها بناء تاج محل .



تم بناء منحدر بطول عشرة أميال عبر أكرا لتحقيق إمكانية سحب مواد البناء إلى قمة القبة في موقع البناء ، وكان المشروع من الضخامة بحيث أن مدينة ممتاز أباد تنامت حول المشروع لإيواء العمال الذين اشتغلوا عشرين عاماً لبناء الصرح. 
وللتمكن من رفع القبة شيدت سقالة هائلة حيث تطلب هذا الجزء من المبنى على وجه الخصوص الكثير من الجهد والمال. ويقال إن القبة وحدها كلفت أكثر من باقي المبنى كله. وتقول الأسطورة إن شاه جيهان حين اقتراب تاج محل من النهاية قيل له إن تفكيك السقالة سيستغرق خمس سنوات. فما كان منه إلا أن أعلن أن كل من يرفع قرميدة تصبح ملكاً له، وإذ بالمهمة تنتهي بين ليلة وضحاها.


)( واجهة البوابة لتاج محل )(



وهناك أربع منارات، ثلاث منها قريبة بنيت مائلة عكس الاتجاه لئلا تقع على البناء في حالة حدوث زلزال، أما المنارة الرابعة فبنيت بزاوية قائمة بعيدة قليلاً، ولا ترمز المنارات الأربع لشيء معين بل تعد ديكوراً جميلاً للبناء.



ونجد في الداخل بوابة جميلة مزخرفة غاية في الإبداع الفني مزينة بسورة (يس) من القرآن الكريم بالخط الفارسي بحروف عربية ومزخرفة برسوم إسلامية بألوان جميلة محفورة على الرخام، وجلبت الأحجار الملونة طبيعياً من أفغانستان ومصر وتركيا وإيران.



في عام 1637م نقلوا رفات الإمبراطورة ممتاز محل من جنوب الهند ووضعت في مركز المبنى على حسب التصميم الهندسي، وعندما اكتمل بناؤه طلب الإمبراطور شاه جيهان من المهندسين اللذين قاما بالبناء عدم بيع فنهما لأحد من بعــده ، ومنهم من قال أنه تم قطع أيدي العديد من أشهر الحرفيين الذين شاركوا في التصميم والبناء ترهيبا وخوفا من تقليده أو نقل أفكاره التصميمية الرائعة .




وبعد وفاة الإمبراطور دفن في نفس البناء إلى جانب زوجته ،وقد قال البعض إن شاه جيهان لم يكن ينوي أن يجاور زوجته في القبر وإنما كانت نيته بناء تاج محل آخر من الرخام الأسود ليكون ضريحاً له ، وقد حاولت الهند في الأوقات الأخيرة إرضاء هذا الامبراطور بعد مماته ، لبناء تاج محل بالرخام الأسود وقد نسمع أخباره قريبا !
)( تحفة فنية مختارة من جدران البناء المشبع بهذه اللوحات الرائعة )(



)( محراب داخلي بإكساء رخامي مرصع بالزخارف الهندسية والأحجار الكريمة )(





انتهت الرحلة و بتمنى انها تكون نالت اعجابكم 


مع حبي الوسادة 
[/align]*

----------


## احمد امين

مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره 
تستحقي التصفيق والتقدير مش ممكن هذا الابداع مش ممكن هذة الروعه  
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15): 
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15): 
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15): 
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]شكرا شكرا شكرا كتير 

هاد كله من زوئك يا احمد 
[/align]*

----------

